# Morel Elate Limited Edition #218/500 !



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to say these speakers look very nice. After having a chance to look at them for a little bit and testing the midbass with my woofer tester I am really happy. I cannot wait to get these in the maxima. I will let the photos do the talking and I will post more in the next couple of days on spec testing. The drivers are supposed to be hand matched? We will find out! The crossovers will go and the bit one and 2 LRX 5.1’s will take care of power and processing. 

http://www.morelhifi.com/support/pdf/mobile/Elate Limited Edition manual.pdf

Morel Loudspeakers - Mobile Audio - 3 Way Component Systems - Elate Limited Edition


----------



## MacQ32 (Sep 9, 2008)

:bowdown:


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Those pics pretty much rule. I kinda wanna have sex with them and Im torn about these feelings.

Also feel poor..


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

You wouldn't happen to have pics of the speaker basket on the woofer and midrange? I would love to see them.

Damn, I wish all my purchases were presented in such a manner. You know that feeling.....when you spend big bucks and become kind of a downer......but when you open the box, all of sudden you would have paid twice that amount for the goods since they are soooooo n ice!!

So nice!


----------



## dovogod (Jan 21, 2009)

Its nice when an expensive product comes in a nice package, some companies kill me, you spend big bucks and it gets shipped and packaged in a glorified grocery bag. granted you dont ever really need the packaging again, but thats besides the point. sick speakers by the way


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I took a picture of the backs and my bat on my camera went dead in the middle. I will take more photos when I get new bats. I will try to post by Friday.

I know what you mean.

I spent big bucks on these, bit one, 2 audison lrx 5.1's, 9255, and diamond d9's

It was a kind of purchase that keeps you up at night. But I would do nothing differenct at this point.

I cannot wait to start the maxima but I am taking it slow because I am looking for one thing and one thing only! Sound with a clean install to boot!




braves6117 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have pics of the speaker basket on the woofer and midrange? I would love to see them.
> 
> Damn, I wish all my purchases were presented in such a manner. You know that feeling.....when you spend big bucks and become kind of a downer......but when you open the box, all of sudden you would have paid twice that amount for the goods since they are soooooo n ice!!
> 
> So nice!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

OH Damn, the manual has gut specs as well, truelly nice!!


----------



## mr tibbs (Dec 18, 2005)

Dare I ask a price on these??


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I prefer not to say.

I will say not as much as one would think




mr tibbs said:


> Dare I ask a price on these??


----------



## mr tibbs (Dec 18, 2005)

8675309 said:


> I prefer not to say.
> 
> I will say not as much as one would think


Totally understandable and I respect that.


----------



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

That looks incredible!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Understand you have 2 x 5.1k 
How will you split the power? Not sure you can bridge the amp to have more power to the midbass... 

Unless...


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Amp 1
Channels 1 and 2 Class A 50x2 Tweeters
Channels 3 and 4 Class AB 160x2 Midbass
Channel 5 Class D 750x1 on 1 D9

Amp 2
1 and 2 on the mids
3 and 4 reserved for a future upgrade that will happen later
5 the other d9


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

What gets me is that you get a beautiful presentation case, but the more expensive Supremos come in a corrugated cardboard box.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a chance to mess around with the midrange's. Using my speaker teste I was able to pull a 1% tollerance via the specs. So I guess they are hand matched.

I have not had as much time as I would like to work with these. But hopefully in the next month or so the install will start.


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

I am green with envy! I looked at these or the version they had out several years ago, before the wife and kids and new mortgage. I had even spoken with the Morel rep back then and almost had a deal worked out but then he stopped responding to me. 

The flip side to the nice case and presentation is think about how much money you could save if they did just send them in a plain old box. 

I'll be watching for your install thread of these for sure.

P


----------



## MainSource (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, those are drop dead gorgeous! I love the metal surround, it looks bronze in these pictures.


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

Mooble said:


> What gets me is that you get a beautiful presentation case, but the more expensive Supremos come in a corrugated cardboard box.


I think the corrugated cardboard box is badass!


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah...that's nopt just regular cardboard but....its gots ridges...like ruffles. You just can't argue with ridges


----------

